# Thunda Chicken



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

hey all, just curious if anyone got one yet? i know its still early, but some people have all the luck, unlike myself, been after em for 10 years and never see em when i got the boomstick with me.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Thunder chicken*

Yes Yes Yes.We were in them up to our arm pits today.Started out working three different birds that shook the ground when they hollered.called in one from 600 yards.Everyone of them hung up!!!!!!!!!! one came in behind me at 30 yards had me pinned down,all I could do was try not to swallow my call.They finally dispersed with out any harm.Second place was a bad day for ole tom.Set up in a swamp my OLD hunting buddy,he was due for a nap, he took the high side (in the sun) I went in the muck and mire.Decoys deployed looked around for a spot to sit everything was wet and couldnt see 10 yards.Climbed over a huge blow down curled up in a root nest and when I stroked the call the second time he came clucking in right on top of me.I had both hands on the call pointing in his direction and froze.Big jake.Im not to worried now.When he went behind a tree I sat the call down and had some fun.My leafy camo suit must have done the job because he walked up to me within 8 FEET!A couple more steps and I was gonna grab his ankles and get set for a thumping from his wings.30 min. later I was ready for him to leave so I could call in a real bird. My buddy is now up from his nap,hit his call and off goes jake to visit him.20min later I decided to call,and that stupid bird started clucking and coming my way again.He didnt make it.BOOM!Couldnt believe he shot that baby.I said no you didnt! he said yes I did,lets go home.13# 3" beard WOW


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

congrats! least you have time to go chasin em, lol better luck next time.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

Opening day we had 2 birds goin but just couldnt quite get them to come in close enough. first time turkey hunting and first time calling and it was just awesome to have one talk back like he did. Think I've figured this thing out a little for next weekend


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Had 16 in the back yard this mornin' Only 4 toms though. Coulda' caught them in my cast net.


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

Wilber said:


> Had 16 in the back yard this mornin' Only 4 toms though. Coulda' caught them in my cast net.


if ya do use the net, i want pics lol


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Turkey Talk*



VBpierkingmac said:


> Opening day we had 2 birds goin but just couldnt quite get them to come in close enough. first time turkey hunting and first time calling and it was just awesome to have one talk back like he did. Think I've figured this thing out a little for next weekend


Just when you think your figured them out........
Keep at it you'll have fun and your time will come.Dont be afraid to try different tactics just like fishing.I've only had 1 do what it was suppose to do,the others ...well it just was my day.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh yea I by no means "have them figured out" its just that Ive looked back on some of the things we did that I think we should have done differently which I believe would have increased our odds. But it really gets the blood goin when he sounds off less than 100 yards from you


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Most definitely!Wait till you have them coming and they shut up.You sit there quiet as a little church mouse intently listening to ever sound, it is so quiet that its deafening.Then with out a sound he has crept up behind you and lets out a GOBBLE that bout makes you lose your bowels.That is fun!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Guess what?*

Guess What?It happened to me friday morning.Came in behind me silent, I moved,show over! Next time.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

My cousin went opening day, never been turkey hunting before. He has about 20 acres, and its the only place he hunts right in his back yard. He walks out the back door at 6:30, goes in the woods, yelps one time to see if he can hear one gobble(he has never turkey hunted before). He hears something in the leaves, here he comes running. The damn thing stops 20 feet away and he shoots, grabs it and walks back home, by 6:38. He wanted to know if its always that easy........


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

obxflea said:


> My cousin went opening day, never been turkey hunting before. He has about 20 acres, and its the only place he hunts right in his back yard. He walks out the back door at 6:30, goes in the woods, yelps one time to see if he can hear one gobble(he has never turkey hunted before). He hears something in the leaves, here he comes running. The damn thing stops 20 feet away and he shoots, grabs it and walks back home, by 6:38. He wanted to know if its always that easy........


no lol at times wish it was though, for me at least lol


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Easy*



Jackalopehunter said:


> no lol at times wish it was though, for me at least lol


It is always that easy!dang it!


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

sounds like i need to head over to Va to do some turkey stalkin then lol


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

Back home in Mo. dad went out this past weekend and got back today, didnt get one but did have some interesting encounters. When they arrived the day before season opener, looked out into a field near the trailer they stay in while down there, and it had 12 turkeys, 4 being some decent toms. so they (dad and a friend of his) started puttin stuff into the trailer, he then went to the backside of the trailer to walk over to the field. came across a buck lying there takin a nap, big deer, had nubs cause of the time of year, but body wise it wasnt a yearling. both the deer and dad stayed there staring at each other for about 5 min. dad walked around tryin not to disturb him, and got to the edge of the field, turkeys left. walkin back the deer was still there and dad just wanted to see how close he could get to the deer before it got up and went away. 15 ft. even there the deer didnt run off just got up and walked away. later when they drove into town, he said the biggest tome he has ever seen flew across the road right infront of the truck, and landed in a different field where 5 deer where. after that, during the season they didnt see nothin. lol sounds kinda like my typical luck.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Silent*

Silence was all I heard thursday,silence.Didn't even see a wren.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

bossman put a 25lb 8"beard 1.25" spurs down last saturday. Had several decent birds within 60yds he said and a couple jakes in. Said he's not confident past 50 with his gun. Said over all, the toms have responded well for him this year, said most hang ups were due to poor set-ups near creeks and fences they just didnt want to commit to cross.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

my first post inafishing forum is about hunting lol!

Been out every Sat since opening day. I have had two good talkers but one hung up and one lost intrest when the wind picked up. Then i stumbled on two nice toms and a jake but couldn't get within range of them. Yesterday was crap, nothing  I am going to start heading out during the week after work, I really want a bird this year!


----------

